# Port Eads South Pass



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

If the weather works out for Saturday to Sunday I am hoping to go Tuna fishing and make my first stop at Port Eads. I have heard south pass is a challenge. Especially for your first time and at night. Does anyone have any recent local knowledge of south pass navigability? And if anyone wants to share hot tuna areas I will not stop you....

Thanks!


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

how big a boat? can get pretty shallow in spots. submerged jetty on the east. markers out front to line up entry from offshore. all your inshore rigs would probably be holding some wahoo. good report from east lump area few days ago or vioska knoll area. im assuming that's where they were. wish I was going. good luck. take some deep woods off.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

27ft walkaround. Certainly not very big, but I will be sure to swing out wide and line up the approach.

So far the weather is not going to work out again. We have had one weekend to get out over the past few months and I had something already planned (that was the weekend the reports came in from the lumps area)

Deep woods off?? I would have never guessed- thank you!

If the weather continues to be lousy for the weekend I guess I will give her a seasonal deep clean and wax. She needs it anyway.

We’ll get out there again one of these days.....


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Agree with FleeBag on his recommendations. Current conditions for tuna & hoo are morning bite at the horseshoe lump and VK lump. Just look for the parking lot, can't miss either. If you are going to Port Eads, again watch the submerged rock jetty on the E approach during high tide. Line up outside and drive her down the center and have a lookout posted on the bow for safety. If you are planning on refueling at Port Eads, expect to pay a premium price, North of $5/gal etc...Also, due to the heavy flooding up the Ms river, expect debris to be floating down the river. This will only be a problem if you are traveling N of Port Eads at nite. I like fishing the area this time of year, but it has it's challenges. If you have the range to travel to Ram Powell, there is a DS about 10 miles SW of there called the Ocean Blackhornet that is holding quality YFT during the morning bite. Just my 02 cents. Stay safe & Tight Lines!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

We opted to not go unfortunately. The forecast was showing just over what we wanted for wind and wave height/period. Tough call but in my small boat it would not have been all that fun. Next opening that I can fish is Easter Weekend.I hope seas are calm!


----------

